
Fossil of four-legged fish found - rms
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/science/nature/7473470.stm
======
pg
"Unfortunately for _Ventastega_ , a multitude of toes does not inevitably lead
to evolutionary success."

~~~
rms
For believers in evolution, this is a missing link and is a good example. For
believers in not evolution, this obviously isn't the missing link because it
is extinct.

------
aswanson
Bet you didn't expect this post to kick off this type of conversation, huh,
rms?

~~~
rms
:) can't say i'm surprised... It's actually pretty good discussion for bible
discussion.

------
henning
Clearly a sign from the Lord to test our faith.

